# Indiana Snow



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

Where is all the snow in central Indiana??? This is the firt time in many years that my plow did not get used in november and december... What the Hay!!! 

Snow Dance:bluebounc


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I'll go for a motorcycle ride today and tomorrow!

There is another thread...http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=126718


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

If it weren't for the residual salt on the road in Fort Wayne, I'd pull the Solstice out of the garage for a little spin. I saw a Miata driving around Fort Wayne last Friday with the top down. We've had one event up here and flurries a couple of other times.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

I seen about 4 motorcycles out for the last couple days.....but by the look of the local weather forcast tonight thats gonna come to a quick halt. Northern indiana and Southern Michigan have potential for a good amount of lake affect from sunday afternoon thru monday night. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

04WhiteSport;1396362 said:


> Where is all the snow in central Indiana??? This is the firt time in many years that my plow did not get used in november and december... What the Hay!!!
> 
> Snow Dance:bluebounc


i dont know....... but sure wish it would hurry


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to dig the motorcycle out of the garage today and take a ride. Who would have ever thought we would be having temperatures in the 50ths in January.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

ive gave up on thinking its going to snow for the year


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I think it's time to bust out the mower.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Gonna till the garden over this afternoon n get some seeds in. I was sick of winter anyway. That 4 inches we got last monday that melted already was brutal!

Spring has sprung!


----------

